# Error kde-base/pykde4-9999 ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

ich habe mich heute mal an kde-testing rangewagt. Beim emergen von kde-base/pykde4-9999 bekomme ich leider einen Error  :Sad: 

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart4.cpp:7:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart3.cpp:7:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_TransferJob_setReportDataSent(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:8842: Warnung: Â»void KIO::TransferJob::setReportDataSent(bool)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/jobclasses.h:553)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_TransferJob_reportDataSent(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:8870: Warnung: Â»bool KIO::TransferJob::reportDataSent() constÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/jobclasses.h:562)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_ConnectionServer_nextPendingConnection(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:10995: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_ConnectionServer_setNextPendingConnection(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11018: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_connectToRemote(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11672: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_close(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11700: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_errorString(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11726: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_isConnected(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11753: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_inited(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11780: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_send(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11811: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_sendnow(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11843: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_hasTaskAvailable(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11872: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_waitForIncomingTask(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11900: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_suspend(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11927: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_resume(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11953: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Connection_suspended(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:11979: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»void* cast_KIO_Connection(void*, const sipTypeDef*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:12009: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»void release_KIO_Connection(void*, int)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:12025: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart4.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_Job_showErrorDialog(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart4.cpp:13679: Warnung: Â»void KIO::Job::showErrorDialog(QWidget*)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/jobclasses.h:178)

sipkiopart3.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KDataToolInfo_icon(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart3.cpp:2351: Warnung: Â»QPixmap KDataToolInfo::icon() constÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kdatatool.h:106)

sipkiopart3.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KDataToolInfo_miniIcon(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart3.cpp:2378: Warnung: Â»QPixmap KDataToolInfo::miniIcon() constÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kdatatool.h:112)

sipkiopart3.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_StatJob_setSide(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart3.cpp:13843: Warnung: Â»void KIO::StatJob::setSide(bool)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/jobclasses.h:450)

[ 36%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kio.dir/sip/kio/sipkiopart5.o

[0m[ 37%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kio.dir/sip/kio/sipkiopart6.o

[0mIn Datei, eingefÃ¼gt von /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 von /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart6.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: Warnung: Â»_XOPEN_SOURCEÂ« redefiniert

<Kommandozeile>: Warnung: dies ist die Stelle der vorherigen Definition

In Datei, eingefÃ¼gt von /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 von /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart5.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: Warnung: Â»_XOPEN_SOURCEÂ« redefiniert

<Kommandozeile>: Warnung: dies ist die Stelle der vorherigen Definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart6.cpp:7:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart5.cpp:7:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_stat(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart5.cpp:1706: Warnung: Â»KIO::StatJob* KIO::stat(const KUrl&, bool, short int, KIO::JobFlags)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/job.h:229)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KIO_calculateRemaining(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart5.cpp:2332: Warnung: Â»QTime KIO::calculateRemaining(KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/global.h:111)

sipkiopart5.cpp:2332: Warnung: Â»QTime KIO::calculateRemaining(KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/global.h:111)

sipkiopart6.cpp: In constructor Â»sipKDiskFreeSpace::sipKDiskFreeSpace(QObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart6.cpp:9878: Warnung: Â»KDiskFreeSpace::KDiskFreeSpace(QObject*)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kdiskfreespace.h:43)

sipkiopart6.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KDiskFreeSpace_readDF(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart6.cpp:10252: Warnung: Â»bool KDiskFreeSpace::readDF(const QString&)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kdiskfreespace.h:63)

sipkiopart6.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KDiskFreeSpace_findUsageInfo(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart6.cpp:10282: Warnung: Â»static KDiskFreeSpace* KDiskFreeSpace::findUsageInfo(const QString&)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kdiskfreespace.h:72)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In member function Â»virtual void sipKFileFilterCombo::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)Â«:

sipkiopart5.cpp:17789: Warnung: Â»virtual void KComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kcombobox.h:291)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KUrlRequester_setPath(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart5.cpp:31036: Warnung: Â»void KUrlRequester::setPath(const QString&)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kurlrequester.h:216)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In member function Â»virtual void sipKUrlComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)Â«:

sipkiopart5.cpp:32079: Warnung: Â»virtual void KComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kcombobox.h:291)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KPropertiesDialogPlugin_isDesktopFile(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart5.cpp:63386: Warnung: Â»static bool KPropertiesDialogPlugin::isDesktopFile(const KFileItem&)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kpropertiesdialog.h:371)

[ 38%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kio.dir/sip/kio/sipkiopart7.o

[0mIn Datei, eingefÃ¼gt von /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 von /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart7.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: Warnung: Â»_XOPEN_SOURCEÂ« redefiniert

<Kommandozeile>: Warnung: dies ist die Stelle der vorherigen Definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-9999/work/pykde4-9999_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart7.cpp:7:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: Warnung: Â»ConnectionÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KCrashBookmarkImporter_parseCrashBookmarks(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart7.cpp:4843: Warnung: Â»KCrashBookmarkImporterÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function Â»void* cast_KCrashBookmarkImporter(void*, const sipTypeDef*)Â«:

sipkiopart7.cpp:4897: Warnung: Â»KCrashBookmarkImporterÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function Â»void release_KCrashBookmarkImporter(void*, int)Â«:

sipkiopart7.cpp:4913: Warnung: Â»KCrashBookmarkImporterÂ« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function Â»PyObject* meth_KBookmarkGroup_moveItem(PyObject*, PyObject*)Â«:

sipkiopart7.cpp:12482: Warnung: Â»bool KBookmarkGroup::moveItem(const KBookmark&, const KBookmark&)Â« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/kbookmark.h:394)

[31m[1mLinking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/kio.so

[0m[ 38%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_kio

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-9999 failed
```

emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Sep 2009 01:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cdr cleartype cli cracklib crypt ctype dri fortran freetype gd gdbm gif gpm howl iconv imap isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility maildirpng mp3 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl phonon php pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl svg synaptics sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode v4l2 vhosts x86 xft xml xml2 xorg xslt xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Das könnte noch wichtig sein:

```

Calculating dependencies  .. done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/sip-4.8.2  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4  USE="X dbus kde opengl phonon sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -xmlpatterns" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Hat jemand eine Idee????

Danke und viele Grüße

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5982051.html#5982051

hier ist der "offizielle" englischsprachige Thread dazu.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

in der ausgabe fehlt die eigentliche Error: zeile vom compiler.

Falls der build durch diesen Fehler abbricht, dann gibt es einen Patch dafür, der leider noch nicht eingepflegt wurde.

/usr/kde/svn/include/kcategorydrawer.h: In member function "KCategoryDrawer& 

KCategoryDrawer::operator=(const KCategoryDrawer&)":

/usr/kde/svn/include/kcategorydrawer.h:37: error: non-static const member 

"KCategoryDrawer::Private* const KCategoryDrawer::d", can't use default 

assignment operator

Hier gibt es den patch dafür:

http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-bindings&m=125249389816571&w=2

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls der build durch diesen Fehler abbricht, dann gibt es einen Patch dafür, der leider noch nicht eingepflegt wurde.
> 
> /usr/kde/svn/include/kcategorydrawer.h: In member function "KCategoryDrawer&
> ...

 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Patch mit Gentoo Bordmittlen einzuspielen.

Viele Grüße

----------

## firefly

ja, ebuild ins lokale overlay kopieren und anpassen, dass dieser patch eingespielt wird. Falls du es nicht hinbekommen solltest kann ich später das ebuild hier posten, welches ich verwende

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal hier http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16303/wie-man-einen-patch-einspielt.html

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

das sieht doch mal ganz erfreulich aus. Werde mich dann gleich das Wochenende dran setzen.

Vielen Dank gekko

----------

## gekko247

Hallo Leute,

hat alles super funktioniert.  :Smile:   Danke noch einmal an alle.

Viele Grüße

----------

